# Selecting Males for Breeding



## OllieNZ (7 Dec 2013)

Hi All,
Im soon to be setting up dedicated shrimp tank and would like to try push my cherries to sakura grade. I have 5 or 6 perfect females I was wondering how people go about selecting males?


----------



## nduli (7 Dec 2013)

As strong a colouring as you can find. Often find males are less strong than females but u can always find males with red legs strong red shells


----------



## aliclarke86 (16 Dec 2013)

Just pick the ones you like best. That's what its all about right?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham01 (6 Jan 2014)

Doesn't make a huge amount of difference as cherry shrimp do not always breed to the standard of the parents high grades quite often throw out lower grade shrimps but obviously the better the shrimps you start with the less you will see


----------



## Richard Dowling (29 Jan 2014)

Not intending to draw this thread away from its original question, but when looking to increase the grade of your shrimp (say you have a mixed bunch to start with), would it make sense to let them all breed at first, then perhaps try and sell on all of your low grade females and pretty much all of your males (barring 3-4 high grade males) so that you increase the chances of getting good offspring?

I wasnt sure if Shrimp are like a lot of animals in that one good looking dominant male mates with all the females, meaning you can sell all the males that are not nicely coloured?


----------



## Lindy (29 Jan 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> one good looking dominant male mates with all the females,


If only! I only leave a couple of really good males in and sell the rest as it is whoever finds the female first gets to mate which is why it looks like the whacky races in tank when a female is moulting. Before I started selecting the males I watched probably the smallest, poorest coloured male in the tank mate with a really nice female and was a little annoyed that he'd beat the nice ones to it.


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> If only! I only leave a couple of really good males in and sell the rest as it is whoever finds the female first gets to mate which is why it looks like the whacky races in tank when a female is moulting. Before I started selecting the males I watched probably the smallest, poorest coloured male in the tank mate with a really nice female and was a little annoyed that he'd beat the nice ones to it.


Lol maybe he had just won the lottery


----------



## Lindy (29 Jan 2014)

Ha, yes' but his euphoria wouldn't have lasted long when he was hoiked out immediately after and put in the 'for sale' tank 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Ha, yes' but his euphoria wouldn't have lasted long when he was hoiked out immediately after and put in the 'for sale' tank
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ha ha and they say men are shallow


----------



## Lindy (30 Jan 2014)

tim said:


> Ha ha and they say men are shallow


----------

